# bass on yellow river, fly



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

planning to try for them with my fly rod and some bass bugs. any time I go and look for "fishy" spots I end up in eddies or other pockets off of the main channel, most hold lily pads. i'll attempt to get close to or into where a small creek joins the main river. are these good areas to try? this would all be top water so i'm guessing dusk would be best? (i aint fishing at dawn!):thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well ok then


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Did that sound sarcastic? It just sounded like a good idea to me. And I completely agree with the dawn thing. When does the sun come up now?? Seems like about 4am!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, no sarcasm. I always thought it was a good idea myself just never had any luck, so I figured I'd ask. I kind of took the silence as an affirmative answer haha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Nope, no sarcasm. I always thought it was a good idea myself just never had any luck, so I figured I'd ask. I kind of took the silence as an affirmative answer haha


 
I'm outta fly commission until I get my new rod in!!!! Just got an 8wt SLV or SVT or something like that!!! It'll tide me over till I upgrade!!! Was really wanting to catch some chicken/snapper on mine this week


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Me thinking its a good idea is usually a bad sign! 
Hopefully you'll get some other opinions. Pole covers look good by the way, I can get you a check if you'll email me a bill - thanks


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

The mouth of Weaver and Broadmouth at the bay is usually killer this time of year for bass and bream on poppers. Of course you get the ocassional redfish or speckled trout also. I still need to get up with you to give you the flies that I promised you last year! I forgot to add the closer that you can get the popper to the grass the better.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, I've never even seen broadmouth on a map, and still don't on Google maps. I've been around weaver before but it was windy and water was brown, didn't even see grass! It's been on my list to check out again. Shoot me a pm some time, would like to meet up at some point.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Will do, I still have 2 weeks left on the Iron Jungle that I work on!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing beats the popping bug early in the morning, when there is some fog rising off the water that's when the big bream are hunting...


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

many a trip has been saved for me by taking my 4wt and a variety of foam bugs -- orange, black, chartreuse with white rubber band legs. Sunfish are always willing to play it seems


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My mullet hole is at Broadmouth. Friday afternoon from 2:30 to 5 I caught 2 so I hit the flats at Broadmouth and Weaver with a RatLTrap. Caught 2 24" reds. Went back to the mullet hole at 6 and caught 9. At 7:30 came the invasion of the yellow fly so I left. 
Never thought about fly fishing there. What color popping bug would work? My rod is only a 5W so it may be to small for anything but a bream.


----------

